
Ask HN: Why Chrome still has no MathML support? - max_
From MathJAx Github[0], &quot;This implementation has not passed Google&#x27;s security review and so is not integrated yet in Chrome.&quot;<p>&amp; From Wikipedia[1], &quot;Google removed support of MathML claiming architectural security issues and low usage do not justify their engineering time. As of October 2013, the WebKit&#x2F;Safari implementation has numerous bugs&quot;<p>Does anyone have any clearer&#x2F;explicit reason as to why Chrome pulled out on MathML support?<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mathjax&#x2F;MathJax&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;MathML-Support-In-Browsers
[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;MathML#Web_browsers
======
detaro
There's an external effort under way that Google have said they'll consider
merging:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19344843](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19344843)

[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=152430](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=152430)
has some old arguments and statements, generally reads like "can be done with
MathJax etc., the existing code wasn't good enough and is difficult to fix,
not worth the investment"

